

Startup Accelerator on a Cruise Ship - egallardo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/17/unreasonable-at-sea/

======
ricoandrade
I think this idea is brilliant - putting entrepreneurs in the same confined
space for months at a time, and stopping in countries where they can see first
hand how to design their products differently and scale the in international
markets. Being on the ground matters.

I'm lucky enough be on the staff for this first voyage.

